# Driver break in volume/hrs



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright guys,I just got my replacement speakers from PSB for my 6t's that were damaged by UPS.(Still no word from UPS on claim),but back to my question.At what volume and for how many hours should I play these speakers till they're broken in??
Plus is there anybody out there who can show me a picture of how the "pink insulation is placed behinde
the midriver (top speaker compartment)"on the psb 6t or 65t towers.I believe the 65t is the same design.
Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Driver Break in, This is a hot question open to alot of discussion, Driver break in is not a science and I do believe that drivers need time to break in but it depends on the make, size, quality and kind of sound you use to break it in. So to give you a defiant time line is almost impossible. In my opinion a month of normal use is plenty.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

You may want to check out this thread.


----------

